# Lifco 630-2 Information Request



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

Does anyone out there happen to have a 1960's Canadian (Regal) Lifco 630-2 amp such that they could help to trace out a few connections on it?

The "Lifco 630" seems to have 4 inputs, but no reverb. 

Tube lineup = 4x 6AV6 (3 pre-amp, 1 tremolo), 2x 6BQ5 (output) and a 5Y3 rectifier.

The "Lifco 630 2" (which I have) takes 2 of the general inputs away, but adds a spring reverb circuit with a 12AX7 and 6BM8.

The problem I have is that the previous owner of the amp removed all of the electronics associated with the spring reverb. I’d like to restore it back close to original operation - or at the very least have it operate as the original did.

To that end, does anyone happen to have a 630-2 such that they’d be able to trace out the connections for the 12AX7 and 6BM8? (Based on the photos at http://music-electronics-forum.com/t23663/ it looks like half of the 12AX7 is unused - but there’s no way to tell the interconnection of the 6BM8. It also seems like the 6BM8 is used in the drive cct. and the 12AX7 is in the recovery, but I’m not sure of that).

Failing being able to trace out the actual wiring, does anyone have specific experience with this amp/amp-head such that they can describe how the reverb interface originally ‘worked’? E.g., there is a separate “Reverb Input” jack. Is that the only way to have reverb added in, or will the main channels route through the reverb if there’s nothing specifically connected to the reverb jack? Does the reverb output only get added in post tone controls or can the 'verb'ed signal also be modified by the tone controls?


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I have one, without reverb though, so I dont think I can help you. Nice amp, I'd like to get the tremolo working. Have you found any schematics? I was wondering how many ohms the output transformer is?


----------



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. The only schematic I've found is one that has a couple errors, and some component value differences from what I'd otherwise expect (based on pictures of other units and the sections of mine):

http://music-electronics-forum.com/attachments/1123d1193834212-20071031-lifcomodel630.pdf
(from the forum discussion http://music-electronics-forum.com/t4557/)

Putting together the information I've been able to find, I've created the work-in-process schematic for the 630-2 here:

http://web.ncf.ca/ac151/lifco630_2_Draft0.pdf

(You can ignore the unconnected jack and tubes at the top of the schematic - those are placeholders for the reverb circuitry.)

I suspect that the non-reverb/4-input version has the identical internal structure - just with the reverb having another few connections added on. I still have some questions about what the exact/intended connections are in the power supply, as there was an error in that area in the schematic from the music electronics forum - and my unit had been modified in that area. There are also a few other unknown/unsure values. 

Would you perhaps be in a position to take the draft schematic and validate against what you have there (I'd be happy to post a formal schematic on-line once it is confirmed to be OK).

In terms of the output transformer - I haven't measured it - but that is something I could do if it would assist.


----------



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

Following up to my own note - the Beltone AP22/AP24 seem to use the same chassis layout (with the same tubes) as the LIfco 630, and so I would be surprised if they don't share the same schematic. That said - I haven't stumbled across a schematic for one of those either.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Hi, I can try. My lifco 630 has a Regal badge. check out the pic. At the moment I cant get the back of the amp cab.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/img2028pi7.jpg/

I wish this was about my other classic Canadian amp , Thorcraft Cobra, it has the schematic taped to the inside. I think it needs new coupling caps. Its lost alot of power.


----------



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a chance to do some measurements on the Output Transformer. Slightly different results were obtained depending how the measurements were done (impedance meter vs. 16vac input and voltage measurements) - but all the values ended up having a turns ratio between 42.3 and 45. That means the impedance radio would go from approx. 1800 to 2000. 

If we assume a 7-8k load resistance for 6BQ5s (EL84) in a push-pull setup, then it would seem like the transformer is generally set up for a 4 ohm speaker.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Nice work,so its 4 ohms. I finally got around to taking a look at my amp. i dunno if I'm good enough to check the values against the schematic. I'm just glad it works well. I hope you can get yours up and running.


----------



## Atomic'76 (Oct 11, 2011)

I picked one of these up a while ago too. It came with a 15 inch speaker but I have since made a new baffle and installed an 8 ohm Vintage 30. Amp could use a little tlc in the circuit I think. Would like to swap some parts in it for better quality ones. Wondering if it can be more or less converted to an 18 watt Marshall style amp?
Also I noticed there seemed to be less volume with the new speaker.
Could that be due to the amp pushing 4 ohms into an 8 ohm speaker?


----------



## clarked (Jan 6, 2012)

If there's ever an opportunity to take some high resolution pictures in the chassis (or to otherwise trace out the wiring, so that some of the question marks I have about the connections on the reverb side of things in an 'original' unit can be answered), then that would certainly be appreciated. 

In terms of my original comments about it being set up for 4 ohms, I can confirm that the Lifco 630 combo that I've recently come across uses the same 43:1 output transformer and it was fitted with an 8 ohm speaker from the factory (a 12" Marsland) . In terms of comparing the relative volume, it would be important to otherwise measure the nominal impedance of the 'original' speaker, to see if it was 4 or 8 ohms. I may just end up that the overall responses of the speakers are different enough so that even at the same impedance, one is just louder than the other.

Note: I've recently been tabulating information on this family of amps here: AGS / Regal / Lifco Guitar Ampli


----------

